# Little Paws Small Animal Rescue



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello, I joied this forum as I have pets and I have also set up my own home-based small animal rescue because over the years I have come to realise just how many animals need rescuing and rehoming.

I have a facebook page if you would like to check it out
Little Paws Small Animal Rescue | Facebook

I currently have 2 absolutely gorgeous but rather chubby dwarf hamsters looking for homes.

So just wanted to introduce myself and my little upcoming rescue.
Nice to meet you all.

Sammi x


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Hiya and welcome to pf.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you  x


----------

